# What are thes vivs and where can I get them????



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

This is a pic from the snake room of on of gaz's rooms. I'm interested to know if those grey vivs are plastic. If they are can someone tell me who makes them and where can I get hold of some?
Thanks alot.

(p.s. sorry to gaz for borrowing his photo!)


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

i was about to ask the same Q . ive seen a advert for lightning vivs but the web site seems to be down . im looking to get a load for my snakes i know they cost a bit but are well made and easy to keep clean


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

I cant remember who Gaz said they were made by but i do remember him saying they were hard to come by.If you send him a pm im sure he would tell you who they are from though.


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

i think he had them shipped from somewhere,i think it says in the best viv competition or what does your rep room look like,if thats any help 2 u


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Greenphase and Ross. I'll pm him now.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They look like Pennine vivs, if so they are made from polythene and are widely available, just Google "Pennine Vivariums".
Some of the pics that come up look like the black one on the top of that stack, but others look like the grey ones, maybe older and newer styles?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

They're Vision vivs.
I think Crystal palace reptiles stocked the whole range a while back.
I have 3 of them, they will last you forever.:smile:
They are made of food grade plastic i believe.


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

hogboy said:


> They're Vision vivs.
> I think Crystal palace reptiles stocked the whole range a while back.
> I have 3 of them, they will last you forever.:smile:
> They are made of food grade plastic i believe.


 
food grade plastic ?:lol2:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Does sound pretty stupid when you come to think of it :banghead:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

they are visions and they are pretty expensive, not to mention hard to find... and they look nothing like penines


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Any idea's of where i could get them from. I've googled them but they seem harder to find than Rhino Vivs!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> Any idea's of where i could get them from. I've googled them but they seem harder to find than Rhino Vivs!


you can find Rhino vivs right here on RFUK but visions arent very common in the UK, not to mention the UK ones have been critisized for shoddy materials etc, Rhino might be a better option, they look great, and are a little cheaper i think but need picking up from liverpool?!? failing that, wait a while, if Pendlehog is right, there is a new range of plastic vivs being released in the UK this year, they sound good so far?


----------



## Desert_Lynx (Jul 26, 2006)

expensive but.....

Vision Lightweight Stackable Cages


Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for that. I've found those sites but i think i've decided to go with N & D aquatics for my vivs.


----------

